# Oil type?



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Go to Walmart, they carry a Pennzoil Dexos 2 oil. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

I live in Canada our selection is crap compared to yours. Just looking for an answer if dexos2 gas oil is the same as dexos2 diesel oil? They say for gasoline and light duty diesel engines so I assume it's the same stuff.

Any idea on quantity? Is a 5l jug enough? Any special tools required to get at the oil filter?


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Mobil 1 5w30 esp
Pennzoil Platinum Euro L 5w30

Capacity in manual is 5.3 quarts.

5 quarts brings it to upper part of dipstick and is fine. 

Jeff


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RunninWild said:


> I live in Canada our selection is crap compared to yours. Just looking for an answer if dexos2 gas oil is the same as dexos2 diesel oil? They say for gasoline and light duty diesel engines so I assume it's the same stuff.
> 
> Any idea on quantity? Is a 5l jug enough? Any special tools required to get at the oil filter?


Cruze Diesel Oil Change DIY


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

RunninWild said:


> I live in Canada our selection is crap compared to yours. Just looking for an answer if dexos2 gas oil is the same as dexos2 diesel oil? They say for gasoline and light duty diesel engines so I assume it's the same stuff.
> 
> Any idea on quantity? Is a 5l jug enough? Any special tools required to get at the oil filter?


Pennzoil Platinum Euro 5w-30 dexos 2

This is a 5L jug of Dexos 2 spec 5w-30 oil that is the proper oil for the diesel Cruze engine.
At Canadian Tire its even on sale right now.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dexos 2 is correct for Diesel Cruze. It's probably OK for gas engines as well, but the 2 was developed to be compatible with Diesel DPF emissions. Dexos 1 is the gasoline engine oil for GM.


----------



## RandyF (Nov 26, 2019)

I grew up around diesels...the "bad" 5.7's that went in Olds and Cadillacs. Have owned several Mercedes diesels, and even a few of the older Nissan diesels. Lots of changes and advancements since the dark ages. I have recently purchased a new 2019 Cruze diesel and have a close friend who has owned a 1st gen Cruze 2.0 for years. 

After closely reviewing the manual, here's what I plan to do with oil and maintenance (I do my own):

0w40 Mobil 1 ESP synthetic is what I'll be using. This oil is Dexos 2 rated and should cover all possible temperature variations that will be encountered. The manual suggests 5w30 Dexos 2, but also recommends the 0w40 for colder climates. I find it strange that they don't tell you that the 0w40 is also better for warmer climates, as well. In my opinion (and this is just purely my opinion) 0w40 oil is a superior product to 5w30. 

Mobil 1 ESP 0w40 is much more readily available than it was just a few years ago -- also slightly cheaper now. Another 0w40 that I'm watching is Triax Euro Ultra VX 0w40 (website clearly states it meets Dexos 2). Both of these oils are available on Amazon or Ebay, Triax being the more affordable option.

6,500 to 7,500 mile intervals on oil changes.
Air and Fuel filters at 14,000 to 20,000 mile intervals
Keep DEF tank filled as often as possible. (allowing them to get low seems to bring on problems).
Buy your diesel fuel at places that sell a lot of it.
Oil filters for these cars all seem to come from Korea or China. I'd buy according to price.

Just my thoughts -- some may have other opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

RunninWild said:


> Is a dexos2 certified 5w30 synthetic for gas engines the oil I'm meant to use in my diesel?


You are probably mistaking the gasoline oil that is now labeled "Dexos Generation 2" with genuine Dexos2 oil for diesel engines. They are not interchangeable.


----------



## rvakenya (Aug 27, 2018)

I buy my Cruze oil from Walmart and get it with free shipping: *Castrol EDGE 5W-30 C3 Advanced Full Synthetic Motor Oil, 5 QT*


----------



## coalminer (Oct 31, 2018)

rvakenya said:


> I buy my Cruze oil from Walmart and get it with free shipping: *Castrol EDGE 5W-30 C3 Advanced Full Synthetic Motor Oil, 5 QT*
> 
> 
> View attachment 285246


I am a Castrol guy so this is what I have been using in my 2017, first couple of changes I had to order it from Amazon, but the last time I found it at an Advance, was shocked.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

INFORMATIONAL........
These are the two labels. They are color coded for better identification purposes.
BLUE is Dexos 2.
GREEN is Dexos 1 (Gen 2)


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I use amsoil


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

mr overkill said:


> I use amsoil











SAE 5W-30 LS Synthetic European Motor Oil


Shop SAE 5W-30 LS Synthetic European Motor Oil at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com





Finally a Dexos 2 oil from Amsoil. $14 per quart retail and $10.50 if you're a member. Still a steep price. Many other choices. Pennzoil, Castrol to name a couple.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

List of Dexos 2 GM approved oils. Many to choose from.



dexos®2 | GM


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I am using Motul 8100 X-clean EFE, I can get it locally at LORDCO.


----------



## BaggerJack (Dec 24, 2019)

sledstorm1 said:


> Go to Walmart, they carry a Pennzoil Dexos 2 oil.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You have to look for the European Blend at Walmart. I just look on the internet and a 5 quart jug is $23.


----------

